# Scared to Death



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

I could use some advice if you don't mind, guys. I've had my beloved little pidgies for about ten years now, and my parents have been very supportive and stepped up as pigeon-sitters when I moved to go to college. My parents are retiring and moving in two years though, and I'm still in grad school and not likely to have housing that will let me keep my birds. I need to find homes for them within two years, but after hearing all these horror stories of hunters buying birds for dog-training, or people getting pigeons and then letting them go, I'm terrified to try and sell them. Added in to that is the fact that most of my birds are mixes, or 8 or 9 years old - far more pets than they are commercially saleable, even for breeders and aficionados who will genuinely take care of them.

I have sixteen birds altogether - three parlor tumblers, four frillbacks, six homing pigeons, and three frill/homer mixes. Apart from Harlequin, who I got as a rescue, and Elph, who was given to me as a chick, I've raised all of these guys from eggs. All of them are regularly vaccinated, and very tame, and I'm so scared at the thought of anything happening to them I'm finding it hard to think clearly or plan. Any advice would be very welcome. 

I live in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Can your parents help you out with renting a place with a small coop or even a basement that you can designate a room or garage or shed to set them up in, OR can they retire and allow u to keep the house or rent it from them???? I have no idea other than even renting a farm space or coop or whatever. Other option is to keep your few favs in house as pets and try to sell or find homes or rescue for the rest. A friend of mine died suddenly and her pets went to rescues. Her pigeon, parrot, dog and pet pig. All got homes. Dog stayed with friend, parrot went to vet who had parrots, pig went back to rescue, so did the chickens. Pity.


----------

